# Google gets a face lift



## Carol (Mar 20, 2007)

Google offers an alternative to the plain white page.  

I like it so far


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that is neat, I need to load it up


----------



## tellner (Mar 20, 2007)

Ick. One of the things I really like about Google is the plain white page with a space for you to ask questions. It does what it's supposed to and nothing else.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 20, 2007)

tellner said:


> Ick. One of the things I really like about Google is the plain white page with a space for you to ask questions. It does what it's supposed to and nothing else.



Me too - that was one of the reasons I started using it back when I was still on dial-up, because it loaded so fast.  I have a home page through my ISP that I avoid deliberately because they are too "busy".  I may check it out - but I doubt I will use it regularly, if at all - the last thing I need is something else to distract me.


----------



## crushing (Mar 20, 2007)

tellner said:


> Ick. One of the things I really like about Google is the plain white page with a space for you to ask questions. It does what it's supposed to and nothing else.


 
It's an option, you can always use the classic setting, which is the default.  My google home page does have a few things added, like stock quotes, top news stories, and the weather.  Which is what it's supposed to do, for me anyway.  It still loads quickly.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 21, 2007)

I have my default homepage set to Google News - to me, that is a great option because it allows me to stay current and offers the search capability at the same time.  I always end up clicking at least 2 or 3 of the articles before doing my search.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 21, 2007)

tellner said:


> Ick. One of the things I really like about Google is the plain white page with a space for you to ask questions. It does what it's supposed to and nothing else.



I agree!  I like the plain old search box.  Simple interface. The new one looks too busy and has far more stuff on it than I would ever want.


----------

